# Blues and Jazz KLON



## esh dov ets (Jul 25, 2017)

Los Angeles used to have the number one Jazz radio station in the world; 88.1 KLON now it is KJAZZ which is just ok. They still have "nothin but the blues" on the weekends but most of the old dj's retired.
Here's Hard Jazz and Blues, rockin' your stony ears.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

most classic dave brubeck


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll play the blues for you
-Albert King


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

Peter Green - Fool No More


----------



## Gerald9596 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)

also rock n roll


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2018)

My local NPR used to be blues and jazz. Now it's got a morning mix, and mostly jazz the rest of the day. The school used to be Gulf Coast Community College. Now it's GC state college, or something like that. There is news in the morning, and again at drive time in the afternoon. But mostly jazz.

https://wkgc.org/hd1stream/


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 28, 2018)

npr for los angeles has music till noon then talk till into the evening on weekdays. weekends is mostly music. henry rollins has a good strange rock eclectic sorta show on sundays at 10 pm i think on kcrw. ithink we have 2 npr stations. mostly "eclectic" and electronic or talk

https://tunein.com
https://www.npr.org/tags/126932956/los-angeles
https://tunein.com/radio/KCRW-899-s32152/
http://www.kpfk.org


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)




----------

